# JANE GOT A GUN / Starring Starring Natalie Portman, Joel Edgerton & Noah Emmerich / Available on Blu-ray & DVD on April 26



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Raw, gritty and for fans of westerns, a godsend. Gives Portman her best role since Black Swan.” - Jackie K Cooper, Film Critic, The Huffington Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

updated with cover art


----------

